# Python overload.



## saracen (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just done a ports upgrade and noticed that I appear to have three separate Python ports installed:

```
> Upgrade python2-2_2 to python2-2_3
> Upgrade python27-2.7.8 to python27-2.7.8_2
> Upgrade python-2.7_1,2 to python-2.7_2,2
```
Is it possible to remove the older ones so I just have the latest, or will portmaster pick them up as missing dependencies on the next run and reinstall them for me ?

Adrian.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

saracen said:
			
		

> ```
> > Upgrade python-2.7_1,2 to python-2.7_2,2
> ```


Remove that one. The other two are needed, see /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20130817:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/python*
  AUTHOR: mva@FreeBSD.org

  The lang/python* ports do not install links to 2to3, idle, pydoc, python
  and other binaries anymore. Those were moved into the lang/python2 and
  lang/python3 ports respectively. This change brings us closer to the goal
  of making Python ports usable with different Python versions at the same
  time.

  If you have lang/python2* or lang/python3* installed, please also install
  the associated lang/python2 or lang/python3 port.

  1. update lang/python2* and/or lang/python3*
  2. install lang/python2 and/or lang/python3
  3. install/update lang/python
```


----------



## deflected (Aug 7, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> saracen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, do not remove anything. These are not older versions of python, they are just wrappers - and they have own versions and updates.
In this configuration everything seems to be correct. :beergrin


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

Ah, yes, you are correct.


```
root@dayz:~ # pkg version -vR | grep python
python-2.7_1,2                     =   up-to-date with remote
python2-2_2                        =   up-to-date with remote
python27-2.7.8                     =   up-to-date with remote
```


----------



## saracen (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks both - I'll leave them all in peace 

Adrian.


----------

